# Applying Bridging Visa B online



## Jirachi2807 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi everyone. Just like the thread title said, I am trying to apply Bridging Visa B online to save time and trip to their office (I am living far away so it is great if I can do it online). However, I try so many time to follow the link on Immigration Website but It kept linking me to Immi Account and I couldn't find anything like Bridging Visa B application. I knew that they banned applying BVB onlinr for a while but for what I researched and read on the Immigration website that they brought it back last year.
Please advise me if anyone know about this. Thank you so much. Really appreciated your help.

P/s: a bit background of me: I am currently applying for partner visa (first stage onshore) and I am planning to go back home in March for visiting family and do engagement there with my de facto. I just got an email from Immigration that they requested more evidence and give me 28 days to finish uploading all documents then they will process it. Not sure if this thing will affect on my BVB application.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

*If you go to a DIBP office without having made an appointment, do not expect to be seen.*


----------



## lightningx (Dec 4, 2015)

Jirachi2807 said:


> Hi everyone. Just like the thread title said, I am trying to apply Bridging Visa B online to save time and trip to their office (I am living far away so it is great if I can do it online). However, I try so many time to follow the link on Immigration Website but It kept linking me to Immi Account and I couldn't find anything like Bridging Visa B application. I knew that they banned applying BVB onlinr for a while but for what I researched and read on the Immigration website that they brought it back last year.
> Please advise me if anyone know about this. Thank you so much. Really appreciated your help.
> 
> P/s: a bit background of me: I am currently applying for partner visa (first stage onshore) and I am planning to go back home in March for visiting family and do engagement there with my de facto. I just got an email from Immigration that they requested more evidence and give me 28 days to finish uploading all documents then they will process it. Not sure if this thing will affect on my BVB application.


I don't think application for BVB can be done online. Download the form 1006 online, print and fill it up and postal mail it to your DIBP partner processing office.

Have you received your Bridging Visa A? Make sure you get your bridging visa A granted first before you apply for your BVB.


----------

